# The handles on my pliers....



## Shyguy64 (Apr 7, 2010)

The dipped grips on the handles of my channellock 9.5 inch pliers are getting in pretty hard shape. I was wondering if you guys know of some replacement grips other than the tenit grips?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Shyguy64 said:


> The dipped grips on the handles of my channellock 9.5 inch pliers are getting in pretty hard shape. I was wondering if you guys know of some replacement grips other than the tenit grips?


Don't know what to tell you besides try to keep oil from reaching the grips, it will cause it to crack and wear away.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would replace them with pliers that have non-dipped handles. Like the type that come on Klein Journeymen series or the Knipex Ergo grip. Those types of handles last a lot longer and are much safer since you don't get the little cracks or rips which could allow your hand to touch metal.


----------



## Shyguy64 (Apr 7, 2010)

I figured i would just have to get a new pair but i thought i would ask here first to see if anybody knows where to get a pair. Ive only ever seen the red ones for Klein and ideal. Ya think they would have more types and colors but i guess I may be out of luck.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

If they're Channel locks go ahead and replace them with some Knipex.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I worked with a guy who had the red replacement handle grips from Klein on his pliers.

He said they did not insulate against 277, based off his experience with them...


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

You could try this stuff: Plasti Dip.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting topic. I seem to be able to keep the regular old blue plastic grips in tact. Maybe the ends get worn but they are just a pair with worn handles at that point.

I worked with my father for a few years. He would get a new pair of Kliens and immediately strip the handles off.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I worked with a guy who had the red replacement handle grips from Klein on his pliers.
> 
> He said they did not insulate against 277, based off his experience with them...


Oh please.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

420 and 430 Channellocks don't need comfort grip handles. They were produced for many years without any grips at all. 

Thosa red replacement handles for the Kleins' are not insulated at all. They are for comfort only. Kleins also came without grips for many years and they were used on hot work daily with relatively no incidents.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I worked with a guy who had the red replacement handle grips from Klein on his pliers.
> 
> He said they did not insulate against 277, based off his experience with them...


Maybe it's just early but I can't seem to conjure up a situation where channel locks would be the proper tool to use while working on energized 277.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Maybe it's just early but I can't seem to conjure up a situation where channel locks would be the proper tool to use while working on energized 277.


Yeah, it's not too early. I'm having trouble conjuring up that situation as well.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> 420 and 430 Channellocks don't need comfort grip handles. They were produced for many years without any grips at all.
> 
> Thosa red replacement handles for the Kleins' are not insulated at all. They are for comfort only. Kleins also came without grips for many years and they were used on hot work daily with relatively no incidents.


Oh, I didn't realize.

I'll make sure to strip them off my pliers asap.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Shyguy64 said:


> The dipped grips on the handles of my channellock 9.5 inch pliers are getting in pretty hard shape. I was wondering if you guys know of some replacement grips other than the tenit grips?


Get some of the Boil on grips buy Ideal Industries. They will fit your Channellock Linemans with no problem since Ideal makes their pliers with the same dies Channellock uses. Here is a link http://www.mytoolstore.com/ideal/ide11-30.html


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Why does it matter if channellocks are insulated? They are for pipe, boxes, etc, not 277v!

2. You don't need insulated grips on channels anyway. I bought knipex and stripped the handles right away.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

pugz134 said:


> 1. Why does it matter if channellocks are insulated? They are for pipe, boxes, etc, not 277v!
> 
> 2. You don't need insulated grips on channels anyway. I bought knipex and stripped the handles right away.


I think he is talking about his Channellock brand lineman pliers...not tongue and groove pliers


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

My bad on the Channellocks Linemans....


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Maybe you're working some live split bolts and want some insulated handles.. It happens.


----------

